# Netflix Rebooting Magic School Bus



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 11, 2014)

The Magic School Bus, the LSD trip of a dope ass educational show, is getting a reboot by Netflix and will air sometime in 2016. The reboot will be computer animated and will feature updated technology and other various updates to the show. 



> A much different generation awaits the reboot, and Scholastic has modernized The Magic School Bus 360 accordingly. That all starts with the animation, which will now be computer generated. The bus will be different and fitted with upgraded technology, and the students will gain access to "the latest tech innovations such as robotics, wearables and camera technology." Sarandos said he hopes it will be the first of many future collaborations between Netflix and Scholastic.


 
Source


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 11, 2014)

... there are no other expressions to describe this Awesomeness!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 11, 2014)

And here I thought the series was a magic school bust.

I'm not saying the role of Carlos has to go to me, but I'd certainly feel snubbed if it didn't.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And here I thought the series was a magic school bust.
> 
> I'm not saying the role of Carlos has to go to me, but I'd certainly feel snubbed if it didn't.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2014)

I always liked the games of this. Mainly as they almost were actual games and the teachers thought it was educational.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 12, 2014)

Faith in humanity restored. ;O;


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 12, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Faith in humanity restored. ;O;


 
you remember what happened when green lantern and batman got a computeranimated show?
they'll molest that faith so bad


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2014)

Best tech and magic? Magic School Bus 360 has it all.

Another cartoon reboot change to 3D art.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope it gives us more material for stuff like this


----------



## Gahars (Jun 12, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> you remember what happened when green lantern and batman got a computeranimated show?
> they'll molest that faith so bad


 

Except Green Lantern: TAS was fantastic, you uncultured swine.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 12, 2014)

hey, i too watched all the two seasons they gave us. but since I know nothing of green lantern apart from his job at the justice league, I can only really judge it by how fans of the comics seemed to talk about it.


----------

